# Orlando in January



## am1 (Jul 3, 2016)

What is Orlando like in January after the New Years crowd has left?  Which resorts have heated pools?  How cold can it get usually?  

It is looking like January is the best time to go back before our annual passes expire.  I have a 4 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek for as long as we need.


----------



## silentg (Jul 3, 2016)

am1 said:


> What is Orlando like in January after the New Years crowd has left?  Which resorts have heated pools?  How cold can it get usually?
> 
> It is looking like January is the best time to go back before our annual passes expire.  I have a 4 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek for as long as we need.



Mid January gets crowded for MLK holiday. Best to come week after that. Weather can be cool, but not always. How many of you are staying in that 4 bedroom? 
Silentg


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 3, 2016)

The averages are a low of 52°F and a high of 72°F.  Quite comfortable.

However, it really depends on whether a cold or warm front passes thru.
Cold fronts bring Northerly breezes and lows in the 40's and highs in the 60's.
Warm fronts bring Southerly breezes and lows in the 60's and the high in the 80's.

IOW, bring both sweaters and t-shirts.

.


----------



## am1 (Jul 3, 2016)

It may be before or after mlk weekend.  

4 for sure.  99% sure 6 but probably more. Once we set are dates it will be an open invitation.  

We do not mind the cooler weather but my kids love the pools.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 4, 2016)

I would ask Bonnet Creek about whether they heat the pool(s) in winter.  We were in Tampa in January one year and it was quite cold.  You could see the steam coming off the pool.  Kids were using it while parents had on overcoats


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 4, 2016)

We went to Disney Jan 2 for a few days at Saratoga Springs - weather was pleasant, crowds low until the marathon crowd arrived. We went swimming one day. Wonderful time to go. We did have to use our winter coats for one November trip so temps can fluctuate in winter.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't know as I've never been but we're going early December to The Bluegreen Fountains in the Orlando area. We planned our trip to avoid crowds at WDW. Should be a good time to be able to see lots of things without having to deal with heat and crowds. The Fountains has a pool that's mostly indoors that I expect we may use. If not, however, I have plenty of other things planned for our visit besides Disney. 

Manatees. We've never seen them so we plan to go see some. They like warm water so I read that during cooler temps they congregate together in the sanctuaries and you are better able to see large groups of them. I'm hoping we experience that. http://myfwc.com/education/wildlife/manatee/where-to-see/

I also made these notes for our trip, might be useful to you too:

Free things to do in Orlando: http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/city-guides/free-orlando-traveler/
of note: largest flea market in the world

children's museums: http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/a...-articles-2013/childrens-museums-ketcham.html
note: plural

skyzone orlando: http://www.skyzone.com/orlando/

dinosaur world: http://dinosaurworld.com/florida/

Skeleton museum perhaps: http://skeletonmuseum.com/


----------



## Janann (Jul 4, 2016)

We were in Orlando January 3-10, 2015.  The day we arrived we wore shorts, and later in the week at night we were freezing.  You need to keep a close eye on the weather forecast while you are there.  The good news was that there was no rain all week.

When it was cold, especially at night and the wind was whipping, I was wearing a wide headband and gloves along with a couple jackets.  We had stuffable down jackets, which are fantastic.  The little stuff bag takes up very little space when you have to carry it around the parks during the day.

I was pleasantly surprised that a lot of places still had their Christmas decorations up.

I believe that Disney heats all of its pools, but I have no idea about Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 4, 2016)

Never assume you will be swimming in Orlando in January.  It can be very cold. Even if the afternoon high is 72, that will only be for a 1 hour period.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 4, 2016)

All the Wyndham pools are heated. I'd be surprised if any Florida resort pool was not heated


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> All the Wyndham pools are heated. I'd be surprised if any Florida resort pool was not heated



Just keep in mind if the temp is in the low 60's that week the water will not be warm enough to swim in whether the heater is on or not.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> All the Wyndham pools are heated. I'd be surprised if any Florida resort pool was not heated



Our home resort in St Augustine Beach just installed a heater for their outdoor pool a few years ago. The heater is turned off from Dec until March due to the extreme (their words) cold air temperatures to save money. We have stayed at other resorts in the Daytona area with unheated pools.

The cold temps in Florida Jan. through March is the main reason why we have started going to Belize instead of using our condo or staying in timeshares in St Augustine.  We like shorts and tank top weather. :whoopie:

~Diane


----------



## am1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks.  We may spend part of the time at Wyndham Ocean Walk as it has indoor heated pools.  For us we are happy with cooler weather but it would not be easy for my sons to walk by a bonnet creek pool on an off day from disney.  

I guess there is a need for a Wyndham resort in orlando with an indoor water park for the cool months and the months of rain and heat.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 5, 2016)

*January*

We've wintered in Florida for the last 15 years or so.  To answer your question, you just never know.   One year it could be shorts/pool weather, the next year heavy coat weather.  This sometimes changes weekly.

We've been to Disney most months of the year.  If water rides aren't important, January is fine.

Nancy


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 5, 2016)

In January you can usually walk around the parks in shorts and a T shirt during the day, but the sun goes down at 5:00 and then it starts getting cold out.  You have to drag a jacket around all day or put it in a locker for later.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 5, 2016)

Bonnet Creek Trip Advisor reviews from January and February of other years say the pools are usually heated. There was one review that said they weren't but I think that was due to some sort of pool maintenance and that the standard policy is to have them heated.


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 5, 2016)

We travel to Florida for Christmas/New Years or long MLK weekend.

When we first started travelling at that time of year, we found Orlando to be cold, some morning it got in the low 30s with afternoon temps in the upper 60s.  Kids still swam but stayed in the pool because it was warmer, lifeguards were there in parkas, ski caps and gloves.  Seriously.

We also traveled to Orlando in February, but it was a little warmer.

Now, since our kids are too old for Disney and we all agree that we much prefer warmer weather, we never go to Orlando during December-February and all of our trips are now south of the tropical jet stream:  

Naples/Marco Island/Fort Myers 
Key Largo/Marathon/Key West 
and/or 
Miami/Fort Lauderdale area


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 5, 2016)

I went once for MLK weekend and it was in the 50s every day and into the 30s at night.  It was cold.  All we had were sweat shirts and that wasn't enough if the shade.  It never rained though and we had a good time.  I'd just pack according to the 10 day forecast before you leave and enjoy it.


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 6, 2016)

*weather*

Truly is hit or miss at that time. Spent the last two Xmas's at Bonnet Creek. First year it never got above 70, last year never below 80 during the day. Still, it is very pleasant. Cool in the evening, so bring a jacket. 

 FWIW, to the person who wants to see manatees, Kings Bay in Crystal River and the Weekie Wachee river will be FULL of them in January. You can kayak down the WW river and see them everywhere. Great experience. The only caviat is the gulf has to be cooler than 72 degrees which it normally is that time of year.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 6, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> Just keep in mind if the temp is in the low 60's that week the water will not be warm enough to swim in whether the heater is on or not.



Not necessarily. It depends on the equipment and how they manage their heated water. Lakeshore Reserve for example will be plenty warm to swim in even if the temp is 40 degrees. You just won't want to get back out of the water


----------

